# CalMac Ferries



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I have just booked a Hopstock 23 ticket with CALMAC which cost £246.
When I booked the same ticket for our then previous and smaller motorhome in April 2008 I paid £346 for, again an outward July booking. 

£100 less....I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Get it while you can! Once the governments transport subsidies are cut it'll go back up in short order.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hope you have measured carefuly as Calmac are known to get out the tape measure. I have seen it myself.


----------

